# Alpine's new DSP



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

This little beauty showed up today. Aesthetically, I am pleased; will match my X series amplifiers perfectly. 

6 ch in/12 ch out with built in 8 x 25 watt amplifier. 

Anywho, thought I'd share real quick being I haven't seen much chatter about these on here.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

8 x 25W - that's a curious layout. Good looking unit though...hope you'll share your thoughts after you've been able to spend some time with it. 

Does it get a remote?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope you enjoy it and are happy, congrats on the new pickup! 

Are you amping stock speakers and then using the dsp for that? I just don’t see what 25 W RMS a channel is even there for. 
Sucks the amp channels are fixed and non bridgeable. 
Also why couldn’t they have made this unit with more usability. In my opinion, the design shuts out lots of potential buyers.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

rob feature said:


> 8 x 25W - that's a curious layout. Good looking unit though...hope you'll share your thoughts after you've been able to spend some time with it.
> 
> Does it get a remote?


@4 ohms. Which according to their website, the 8 channel amp outputs mirrors the 8 channel RCA outputs. So, if I am understanding that correctly, it means you're using one or the other. 

...and, yes, remote included.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

ChaseUTB said:


> I hope you enjoy it and are happy, congrats on the new pickup!
> 
> Are you amping stock speakers and then using the dsp for that? I just don’t see what 25 W RMS a channel is even there for.
> Sucks the amp channels are fixed and non bridgeable.
> Also why couldn’t they have made this unit with more usability. In my opinion, the design shuts out lots of potential buyers.


Yeah, I can't really speak to their reasoning for the on board amplifier. In any event, I won't be using it in my application. It'll be installed in front of an Alpine X-A70F & X-A90M.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any chance you could post a pic of the remote?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

This DSP has been on my radar for the last couple days. Who did you order it from?


----------



## Clouseau (Dec 5, 2013)

https://alpine-usa.com/product/view/advanced-wireless-digital-signal-processor-pxe-0850s


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sexy


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

very nice, about time! price seems reasonable, but i wonder what ebay prices will end up being. hoping under $500


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

ryanr7386 said:


> Any chance you could post a pic of the remote?


as requested


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

fish said:


> This DSP has been on my radar for the last couple days. Who did you order it from?


A buddy of mine owns a shop; clearly an Alpine dealer. I actually had been heavily considering the H800 but really didn't want to have to run a single din RUX controller in addition to a double din ilx-207, which I already had. Last Friday he calls me and tells me he's got 2 of the new Alpine DSP coming in. 

Had to have it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

This looks good. I don't think 25x8 is useless. It will run tweeters, a lot of mids, rear fill, and center channels (I didn't look if it still supports surround like the 800). That will save an extra amp being installed in a lot of situations. The DSP seems good otherwise, not special. I really like full control over phone. Only thing I don't like is a 700 price tag when they haven't introduced anything special that I noticed. Honestly that pricing is in line with other name brand DSP'S so... I give it a positive window shopping review.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

8ch amp, DSP, remote, and bluetooth input for $699 seems reasonable compared to other brands. Pretty cool if you want a moderate system just add this, a sub amp, and sub to a factory system and it would be great for an average listener or someone not really wanting a ton of volume.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

12ch out is worth a higher price tag but not that high imo.. but i dont know what exactly is in it to make it worth that price yet


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd really like to know what other DSP's are out there with 10+ channels, bluetooth etc... The only one that comes to mind is the Minidsp unit, and with it's pretty well documented noise issues, it's out.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

If one choose, I wonder if the 8 channels of amplification can be bypassed and if so does it compromise any sound quality.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn good price considering the amp could be used for rear fill, tweets, or boosting stock or lower power components. You could add a small 5 channel for a slightly beefier setup for the front and sub and still have enough channels & power for a stock upgrade that uses some sort of decoding. I guess that's what it is designed for since Alpine didn't include any pro logic in it, no?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone scoped out the software? Wondering if it will properly do rear fill.

Btw: Heres the owners manual:
http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_PXE-0850S_EN.pdf


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah I don't think it's high compared to the market. We just need a big player to lower the market value. Cheaper processing for all!


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Mine should be here tuesday by end of day. Been eyeballing this for a while now. Excitedly waiting. I just upgrated my 3-10” mtx’s for a 12w6 to get set for the alpine install. Wanted a good sub for a new dsp. 

Let us all know how the install goes. How it sounds, ect...
Sexy little unit it is??


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

someone be a guinea pig and open one up for us 

also curious how the UI is, and how you can set it up. mobile only, laptop? etc


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

It says in the manual (https://usermanual.wiki/Alpine-Electronics-of-America/PXE-0850S) you can use PC or phone. Iv been playing with the phone app for a while and seems to be (in my noob opionion) pretty slick.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jcmamma said:


> It says in the manual (https://usermanual.wiki/Alpine-Electronics-of-America/PXE-0850S) you can use PC or phone. Iv been playing with the phone app for a while and seems to be (in my noob opionion) pretty slick.


at first glance it looks much better than the RF DSR1's interface

i much prefer PC based tuning, though


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone have theirs installed yet? Any initial impressions?


----------



## I'd-Wanna-B-Me-2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Well, this unit has been out in the Asian market for a couple of years now, and it's (so I hear) re-branded with the Alpine logo...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd-Wanna-B-Me-2 said:


> Well, this unit has been out in the Asian market for a couple of years now, and it's (so I hear) re-branded with the Alpine logo...



What logo did Alpine replace?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Didn't know this existed.

Damn. I'm running a helix pro 2 but with this I could power my tweets, add the rear fill I've been wanting and not have to add another amp to go active. I may grab one just to see. At that price the flexibility is AMAZING. It's not an all in one solution but it's a beautiful solution for me. 
And the controller looks good. 

Can you tune from the controller? If so I'm definitely gonna try one.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

fish said:


> What logo did Alpine replace?


I was pondering the same thing. Car audio isn't my profession but, I'm not aware of another manufacturer with a 6x12 dsp & on-board 8 channel amplifier that Alpine could throw into a new case and call their own.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

(Can you tune from the controller? If so I'm definitely gonna try one.)



I installed mine last friday. You cant tune from the controller from what i understand. But i have messed around with both the PC and my Iphone with tuning and its immediate results. Easy to use and understand.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

For those that might not have seen the guts (courtesy of a friend's FB page)...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

No center/surround! ****!

edit: well pics clearly show dolby and DTS, but the manual mentions ZERO of it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> No center/surround! ****!
> 
> edit: well pics clearly show dolby and DTS, but the manual mentions ZERO of it.


Nope. And I doubt it will ever be an option on the PXE-0850S. We might be fortunate enough to see them add L-R for rears, but I wouldn't hold your breath. 

In the mean time, they still have the H800. And when I asked about center surround processing at CES, the Alpine rep indicated that the 850 was not a replacement for the H800 in that regard. He also said that they are looking to develop an H800 replacement for the American market that would maintain similar center/surround/upmixing features to the H800.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Nope. And I doubt it will ever be an option on the PXE-0850S. We might be fortunate enough to see them add L-R for rears, but I wouldn't hold your breath.
> 
> In the mean time, they still have the H800. And when I asked about center surround processing at CES, the Alpine rep indicated that the 850 was not a replacement for the H800 in that regard. He also said that they are looking to develop an H800 replacement for the American market that would maintain similar center/surround/upmixing features to the H800.


Man its RIGHT THERE!

The chip is already there, crazy stuff


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Man its RIGHT THERE!
> 
> The chip is already there, crazy stuff


As it is with probably almost every DSP currently on the market. 

Keep in mind, the PXE-850S was developed for the Chinese market. So, it might not have been a need/priority there. We were just fortunate that Alpine decided it was worth the effort to distribute the product to additional markets.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The chip may be there but obviously the funding isn't else I'd expect a significant price increase to cover licensing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> The chip may be there but obviously the funding isn't else I'd expect a significant price increase to cover licensing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's the thing. I recently learned that licensing an upmixer like dts neural is pretty damn cheap. Cheap enough that it makes me wonder why every dsp with a capable processor doesnt have one. So it doesnt make much sense

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> That's the thing. I recently learned that licensing an upmixer like dts neural is pretty damn cheap. Cheap enough that it makes me wonder why every dsp with a capable processor doesnt have one. So it doesnt make much sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That's intriguing. Always thought it was expensive. If it's cheap then yeah, that's messed up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> That's the thing. I recently learned that licensing an upmixer like dts neural is pretty damn cheap. Cheap enough that it makes me wonder why every dsp with a capable processor doesn't have one. So it doesn't make much sense.


I agree 100% ^^^


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> That's the thing. I recently learned that licensing an upmixer like dts neural is pretty damn cheap. Cheap enough that it makes me wonder why every dsp with a capable processor doesnt have one. So it doesnt make much sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I'm kind of surprised to hear that as it runs counter to what I have heard from several people in the industry. Perhaps it comes down to the additional cost for software development and support of such features? 

It also raises another question for me. If licensing and upmixer like DTS Neural is so cheap, why would a company like Audiotech Fischer go through the trouble/expense to develop their own?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> That's the thing. I recently learned that licensing an upmixer like dts neural is pretty damn cheap. Cheap enough that it makes me wonder why every dsp with a capable processor doesnt have one. So it doesnt make much sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That's what I found out when digging around.

But you know what's probably the tough part is the implementation of it. That said, it really should be done, even if its just a simple software update or something that goes all-manual.

Tons and tons of cars have center channels these days.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I'm kind of surprised to hear that as it runs counter to what I have heard from several people in the industry. Perhaps it comes down to the additional cost for software development and support of such features?
> 
> It also raises another question for me. If licensing and upmixer like DTS Neural is so cheap, why would a company like Audiotech Fischer go through the trouble/expense to develop their own?


Helix has the Match7BMW surround thing going, but I don't see it as an option on my V-Eight software. Is it coming? 

This 12 channel Alpine would be tits for surround. My Durango has these high-mounted rear D-pillar speakers that for now are blending with the rear door speakers using a shared channel per side on the MS-8, after a 4ch amp has split the signal from 2 out of the MS-8. Crossovers on the amp limit the small D-pillar frequency response and the MS-8 calibrated the combined signal of both the rear doors and the rear D-pillars like a champ. HOWEVER, if I had 12 channels in the Durango, I could do some serious work. 3-way active front, center, rear doors, rear pillars, sub. Its perfect! And it is something I hope someone comes up with soon because MS-8's don't live forever.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Helix has the Match7BMW surround thing going, but I don't see it as an option on my V-Eight software. Is it coming?
> 
> This 12 channel Alpine would be tits for surround. My Durango has these high-mounted rear D-pillar speakers that for now are blending with the rear door speakers using a shared channel per side on the MS-8, after a 4ch amp has split the signal from 2 out of the MS-8. Crossovers on the amp limit the small D-pillar frequency response and the MS-8 calibrated the combined signal of both the rear doors and the rear D-pillars like a champ. HOWEVER, if I had 12 channels in the Durango, I could do some serious work. 3-way active front, center, rear doors, rear pillars, sub. Its perfect! And it is something I hope someone comes up with soon because MS-8's don't live forever.


I can understand the frustration when a product is so close to meeting your needs, but falls just short. Then again, perhaps complete lack of upmixing capabilities is more than "just short" in your case. 

I thought about the PXE-0850S for my wife's Mazda 6 to piggyback after the OE BOSE DSP/Amp, but it just doesn't meet the need. Crazy enough, with this approach, the biggest shortcoming for the 0850S is he lack of input channels. Six is just way too limiting. Especially for a product that supposedly was designed to do just the type of thing I am talking about. 

I would need a minimum of eight inputs for her car. Preferably ten, so I could pull full range signal for the subs prior to the BOSE amp as well. I could probably make it work well enough with eight though.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> And it is something I hope someone comes up with soon because MS-8's don't live forever.


I am in the same boat. I have spend way too much time, money and energy in my system for my MS-8 to crap out and have no way to replace. 

I have bought a few extras but, who knows if they even work BNIB


----------

